# How often do you wear your fursuit ?



## KaiserVadin (Sep 7, 2008)

I tend to wear mine if I ever have the urge to see what it is like to be a fox, and sometimes its just the tails but thats just how I am, but I am wondering if anyone wears there suit in there spare time.

PS: Is 3 lines ok with this community ? <_<


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes. Yes 3 lines is fine. I often post little stuff. As for your question, no I don't. I do wear my ears whenever I am at home, just walking around. Love the way they look but other than that, not really. I usually wear it only to cons/fests


----------



## Uro (Sep 7, 2008)

I sometimes wear my collar. Only when by myself or with other furries, don't want people to be looking at me weird. I think it looks secksi ^-^


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 7, 2008)

i wear mine for events

only times i wear them at home is for photos and when i am working on them to be sure its comfy and see if it needs adjustment

my sister's BF has been known to throw it on at random just cause he knows it freaks us out to walk in the kitchen and see a big furry poring a glass of milk ect


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 7, 2008)

Twice a year for two different cons, and every once in a while when a group or event asks my friend and I to mascot....that is about all the costume wearing I do. No wait....I suit up around Halloween too.

Other than that I'll put a fursuit on when I finish it to take pictures of the finished product...my costume though, I wouldn't wear someone else's costume for someone else's body. That's about it.


----------



## xiath (Sep 7, 2008)

If you count wearing a dog collar as partial suiting then if I am with friends I ether have it on or in my pocket if I am in my friends house (his dogs bark like crazy from the sound of the dog tag)

I don't have a suit yet.  But I intend on getting a half suit sometime before AC 2011 (my current planned date on my first con; that year because I will be 18 because I know they would not let me go alone/go with me as of my current age.  Plus it will give me time to save the money.) and plan on bringing it to that AC and other con's I have the time/money for.  Maybe something for Halloween.  If I locate some furry friends around here that like to suit for the fun then whenever.

 First, I plan on seeing if I can get my parents to let me commision a tail, ether near the end of this year, or, sometime in January so I can wear it at the Renaissance Festival in Febuary/March and at Halloween, and any other time I can see it would not be too odd or may be in danger of getting ruined (aka, the local mall...  Way too many unruly teens that I could imagin would rip fur out and/or pour some sort of sticky drink on it.  I am not affraid to bring my dog collar because I would only have to spend $3.00 to get a new one if it somehow got ruined).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

xiath said:


> If you count wearing a dog collar as partial suiting then if I am with friends I ether have it on or in my pocket if I am in my friends house (his dogs bark like crazy from the sound of the dog tag)
> 
> I don't have a suit yet. But I intend on getting a half suit sometime before AC 2011 (my current planned date on my first con; that year because I will be 18 because I know they would not let me go alone/go with me as of my current age. Plus it will give me time to save the money.) and plan on bringing it to that AC and other con's I have the time/money for. Maybe something for Halloween. If I locate some furry friends around here that like to suit for the fun then whenever.
> 
> First, I plan on seeing if I can get my parents to let me commision a tail, ether near the end of this year, or, sometime in January so I can wear it at the Renaissance Festival in Febuary/March and at Halloween, and any other time I can see it would not be too odd or may be in danger of getting ruined (aka, the local mall... Way too many unruly teens that I could imagin would rip fur out and/or pour some sort of sticky drink on it. I am not affraid to bring my dog collar because I would only have to spend $3.00 to get a new one if it somehow got ruined).


 
It's a good idea to start with something like a half-suit(partial) when getting into the costuming aspect of the fandom. If you try to wear a full one, your first time, you won't have the stamina, or the know-how to deal with it.

I hope you're parents let you commission, just make sure you research the source first. That means research whom ever you are going to commission so you ensure you get it from a good maker, and make sure you are not being ripped off. There are some people out there who only wish to take advantage of the fandom and it's money, and they overcharge stuff, that is like china quality. Looks good, but isn't made well, if you catch my drift. You don't want that to be your first tail.

So look around, and compare and contrast prices. Don't settle with the first site you get handed out to you on a search. Basically look around. If it comes down to your parents not wanting to let you commission a tail, you could try to make your own. You'll have to get a hold of some faux fur though, which might or might not be an issue.

You know, it might help out if you try to get the commission around Halloween. Then...it might make more sense to your parents and you will get less resistance as well. Halloween is a good time to try to get furrie costume parts...and to wear them, because everyone is dressed up around Halloween...or at least those who enjoy the event.


----------



## xiath (Sep 9, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's a good idea to start with something like a half-suit(partial) when getting into the costuming aspect of the fandom. If you try to wear a full one, your first time, you won't have the stamina, or the know-how to deal with it.
> 
> I hope you're parents let you commission, just make sure you research the source first. That means research whom ever you are going to commission so you ensure you get it from a good maker, and make sure you are not being ripped off. There are some people out there who only wish to take advantage of the fandom and it's money, and they overcharge stuff, that is like china quality. Looks good, but isn't made well, if you catch my drift. You don't want that to be your first tail.
> 
> ...



That is why I want a half suit first.  Plus it would be less hurtful on my savings account.

I will look around some more but I really like what Beastcube has done and is the most likely candidate to be the maker.  As for around Halloween.  I can only imagine the extra amount of commissions that come in at that time for that reason, and seeing as it is close to that time, it must be getting bad about now for most makers; and I hate putting people in more stress then needed.  I guess I could just wait till next year then.  Plus, I don't that much money at the moment because my parents are taking most of it hostage (They are now around $910 in debt to me... around $500 for the long accumulated chore money, and $410 ish for the recent emergency flight up to South Dakota for my grandfathers funeral because they did not have quick enough access to the money needed and my money was the most accessible at the time.)

I don't know the first thing about sewing but my mother does.  If I can't get the okay to let me commission I guess I could try the DIY route.  I have seen some sites that sell Faux fur that people say they like and I have seen different patterns online for different tail designs so that could be a possible route.  Though I still would rather have someone who has done this many times before for my first tail, and if I want to make one later, I can do that.  I am more worried that she may find the tail weird and may not let me even make one is my worry.  Any one know of any tuts or patterns for making a tail similar to the one I quickly drew up of the general idea of what I want my tail to be?:

[Note: sorry about it being so small.  I don't know what I did.]

http://s352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/xiathFA/?action=view&current=tail.png

And for commissioning the half suit.  I plan on waiting until I get my AC 2011 plans fully planned out, have more then all of the money for it, and ready to book flights and hotel fees.  I will be 18 by then, so, as far as I know at least, I really don't need my parents consent for commissioning or going to AC.  I will still try and get their consent, however, because I don't want to go behind my parents backs.


----------



## Uro (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERY DAY!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes when I have nothing better to do, me and my friends harrass people with me as a raccoon. 

But it's really hot and uncormfortable, so I don't wear it often. 


I wear my tail everyday, though.


----------



## Celanor (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't have my suit -just- yet, I'm waiting on getting a new job before I can afford the fur and some essentials (sweat suits, etc). But when I do get it, I'll probably spend quite a bit of time in it. I've been suiting before, in a partial, did it at RMFC '08, went dancing and everything. It wasn't bad at all, for me anyways. I think it comes from me habitually wearing heavy coats/clothing all the time, even in summer, when I'm out biking and whatnot. What can I say, I'm a whore for excessive pockets.


----------



## Hariel (Sep 24, 2008)

you would wear a full one if you wear nothing but black in Phoenix in the middle of summer. I've often considered wearing my to shows like Soilwork or something just to see what sort of reaction I would get.


----------



## gust (Sep 25, 2008)

If I had a full or partial suit, I'd probly wear it once in a while for fun, just like I did with my tail before I came to college.


----------



## Kiyosh (Sep 25, 2008)

When I get my fursuit, I'll be wearing it randomly. Like if it's a nice day, I'll wear it and walk my dog around the park right outside my building.


----------



## conejo (Oct 4, 2008)

Hariel said:


> you would wear a full one if you wear nothing but black in Phoenix in the middle of summer. I've often considered wearing my to shows like Soilwork or something just to see what sort of reaction I would get.


like a rock concert?
haha ive thought about that myself but the clubs around here wouldnt allow it i bet.
either that or id get killed in the pit.

i wear mine somewhat frequently. this past week was vacation for me so me and my gf wore our suits everywhere.
we went to 2 big parks, an observatory,and even the walk of fame.
fun fun times!

i dont see how some can only wear suits for cons only. you create or pay for a work of art that you can wear and its meant to be shown off hah


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 10, 2009)

i replaced my clothens for fursuits and be a furry 24/7 my whole life

sandra-kim


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol @ Sandra. I hope you are serious, I saw you in the other thread...

I am working on mine now and since I've onlt put a little bit of money itno it, when I get done i'll probably try to wear mine as much as i can until it falls apart


----------



## gothyyyy (Oct 10, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's a good idea to start with something like a half-suit(partial) when getting into the costuming aspect of the fandom. If you try to wear a full one, your first time, you won't have the stamina, or the know-how to deal with it.


 
THIS. This this this so much this.

My first suit is a partial; I commissioned the head and made the tail, arms, and footpaws myself, and even that took quite a while to get used to.  I've only worn the suit out a couple of times - the first was to get a feel for the suit, how I moved around in the suit, and then I wore it at a con.  The suit hasn't been out of the closet since.

It's fun, but it takes a lot of stamina and you just have to build yourself up to wearing the suit for extended periods of time.  I can't wear mine for very long because I have serious issues with vision and either need to get the inside of the head resized so it'll fit with my glasses on, or I need to get contacts.  (Uh... and then there's the matter of the yarn wig I made for the suit.  Just a suggestion: if you're going to make a wig comprised of upwards of 100 yards of material... do not use yarn.  It looks awesome but it's so damn heavy. HERP DERP DERP I'm a genius.)

tl;dr version - I only wear the suit to cons.  It's just too much of a hassle to deal with otherwise.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 10, 2009)

I put on my head - or Gothyyyy's, haha - randomly at home, just because I feel like wearing it. I usually don't put on the hands, tail, or feet though unless I'm actually planning to go somewhere in the suit. 

Right now my personal head needs some repairs, so I'm not wearing it much...but I'm planning on wearing Gothyyyy's head for Halloween, since she's gonna be something else. :3 I should have my head repaired in time for FWA, and maybe a couple other heads, too...found an old one on Furbid, and someone's working on a sea lion for me.

So, I don't wearing it tons, but I do put it on in the house just for fun.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

add a poll


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 14, 2009)

My suits are big and heavily padded, jacklegged things...I generally only wear them at cons and when I work haunted houses/halloween and soforth.

Have done a -couple- gigs wearing them for promotional purposes for friends but that's not really my bag.  I like to screw with people too much and am not terribly fond of small children-  Don't get me wrong, I'll make nice-nice to 'em, but really don't want them clinging to me. 

I'd much rather scare the crap out of them


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 14, 2009)

I never take it off I am a hairy dude after all


----------



## JMAA (Oct 14, 2009)

If I ever have a fursuit, I would wear it rarely. Maybe some saturday night or something special like carnivals or anything.

I have non-furry friends, and the city I live is small. I don't want much to get noticed as a weirdo.


----------



## Shino (Oct 14, 2009)

I try to wear my suit as often as I have an excuse to, although I have to be careful not to wear out the suit prematurely...

Still, there's nothing my BF loves more than cuddling up with me as a 6' plushie...


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 14, 2009)

i wear mine often cus I only just had it so i carnt fight the urge XD


----------



## Aphinity (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll typically wear mine once or twice a week, depending on whether there is an excuse to! Anything furry tends to see me in fursuit to entertain folks and such.

I just love doing it too much


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 15, 2009)

Aphinity said:


> I'll typically wear mine once or twice a week, depending on whether there is an excuse to! Anything furry tends to see me in fursuit to entertain folks and such.
> 
> I just love doing it too much



hehe your not on your own sweetheart I loves fursuiting ^.^


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 19, 2009)

I like to put mine on every so often when I am bored, but not so much that it starts to get old. I'll store it away for awhile and then 'rediscover' it.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 19, 2009)

Parades, furmeets, Halloween. Otherwise I wear the head indoors to check for fit and other issues weekly. When the weather is nice, I'll suit up and make videos to later upload to youtube.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I will get a partial soon but I just dont have the money for a full one


----------



## Sandra-Kim (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I will get a partial soon but I just dont have the money for a full one



But when you have that mony and buys a one piece fursuit, sould you wear it 24/7 fulltime ?
Your name say it all in my eyes that you wish that you cold do this.

The same here i own some 60 fursuits and i have replaced all my clothens for fur and im to day the day a fulltime furry

yours sandra-Kim


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> The same here i own some 60 fursuits and i have replaced all my clothens for fur and im to day the day a fulltime furry


 
Pics or it isn't happening


----------



## Furlone (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Pics or it isn't happening


Don't worry, It's not happening already :3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

....holy shit are u for real


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

Sandra-Kim said:


> The same here i own some 60 fursuits and i have replaced all my clothens for fur and im to day the day a fulltime furry



obvious troll is obvious

But to answer the thread: as often as I can when appropriate. So, I don't wear it when I'm home or anything like that. But I will find pretty much any excuse to wear it when I'm at a convention or a furry meetup.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Furlone said:


> Don't worry, It's not happening already :3


 
I figured as much. I just want to see what kind of crap excuse they can give me for not taking pictures of their oh-so expansive collection of fursuits.


----------

